# BrewHart BBQ History and Menu



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Our history. Never really thought about that one. But here is how it breaks down. My father in law and myself have always both been very avid fans of BBQ. He a conisour and myself a certified executive chef. I have always experimented with different styles and different meats for bbq. What I soon figured out is BBQ isnt just BBQ. BBQ is a very complex style of cooking that ranges from both wood type, cooking temp, seasoning, direct heat or indirect heat cooking, from the type of seasoning you use to the way you make your sauce, to how long you marinate. BBQ is more than throwing meat on a grill and letting it cook. The end result is a basic flavor though. Extremely complex method of cooking to end up with a very well balanced flavor. BBQ is comfort food, its the only real type of food created in the United States and is the only food to have several different magazines and books written just for it. 

So my father-in-law and myself were watching the food network several years ago and the Jack Daniels BBQ competition was on. We started talking about building a grill while watching the show. We spent 18 months taking pictures of grills studing how they are built, and collecting parts for ours. Also creating just the right type of recipes for our sauce, our rub, and our mopping sauce, to what kind of wood we wanted to use. Well this is what we ended up with. I wont give out any ingredient to anything that we do except for the type of wood we use, I dont even have our recipes written down anywhere, they are memorized into each of our heads. Now a lot of you might say, well how can you know you are being consistent then. We bring out the measuring cups and measure everything carefully so that it tastes just as good time after time again. 

So the grill. The grill is









The grill is completely home made. I acctually learned how to weild creating this monster. I consists of the main cooking chamber from a 300 gallon water tank, the fire box was created from half of a 300 gallon propane tank, the warmer box is a 200 gallon irrigation tank, the grill grates are made from expanded metal, the base grate is made from the bed chain of a spreader truck, the stacks are made from international truck drive shafts, theres parts from peanut pickers, scrap metal, and what not all the way through out it. The entire grill sits on the frame of a mid 90's dodge dakota frame that we cut the body off of. As I said before it took 18 months on and off to build the grill. That thing has our blood sweat and tears in it. 










Right before we were almost finished with the grill we were approached by a gentlemen who had seen us working on it(febuary of this year). He told us he was hosting a bbq competition in Milton and wanted to drop off an entry form. SO we went into high gear on finishing the grill. Now we had made small amounts of things on smaller grills in the past just messing around and trying out our recpies, but we had never cooked on the bohemeth. SO the competition came. Before the competition we only had enough time to cook 3 times on thisgrill. We eneded up cooking 20 pork butts, 48 slabs of ribs, and 100lbs of chicken for the competition. The crowds went wild four our bbq, we knew we would have some buisness but nothing like what we had. We sold more bbq than all the other competators combined. I left the competition that night with 4 pieces of chicken. Everything else we sold. Now if you do the calculations that is about 400lbs of meat in about 6 hours. We had the lines at several times about 30 people long. We left that competition after only cooking on our grill 3 times prior the St. Rose Of Lima Catholic CHurch Knights Of Columbus Peoples Choice First place winner. We were truely awe struck. At that point we knew we had a good thing going. So we decided to start marketing it. Now we have had a bunch of pre orders and what not but still hasnt come completely off the ground yet but everytime we cook we get more and more orders, which is awesome. 

We are located out of Allentown Florida. If you arent familiar with the area we cook at my in laws house north of milton. The style of bbq we have created is kind of i guess you would call our own style. We took bits and pieces of memphis, st. louis, south carolina, texas, and made our own style out of all of it. We have a very unique flavor to our meat and a very complex style that we call our own. We only use the most perfectly aged pecan and hickory in our fire. We slow cook our bbq and wont serve it until its absolutely perfect to our taste, and look. Right now all that we are cooking, and we dont cook until we can get enough orders or unless you have a private catering. We cook, Boston Butt, St. Louis and Spare Ribs, and chicken quarters halves and whole chickens. 

We price out things pretty much like this

Boston Butts Slow bbqed for no less than 14 hours....whole$25.00...Pulled$30.00

St. Louis/ Spare Ribs bbqed.......$15.00 a slab

Whole BBQ Chickens....$10.00 a chicken

We use no sauce on our bbq, all of our sauce is served on the side. We want you to enjoy the bbq flavor and taste the long hours it has cooked. Sauce is to enhance the flavor but isnt necessary. Now we can do sides if you like, depending on what you would like will determine the price. All of our food is made from scratch. I dont buy anything premade. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. You can also check out our home page at <SPAN style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; FONT-WEIGHT: normal; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffcc">myspace.com/brewhart_bbq if you have any other questions you can e-mail me on here or at [email protected] </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you jason. the bbq we got this weekend from you was awesome! my wife is not a big fan of bbq but she loved the boston butt. the ribs where perfect. and the chicken was good to! you guys did a great job and i would highly recomend you to everybody who likes to eat good bbq. you got my business. keep the fire going.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for your buisness. I am glad your wife enjoyed our cooking. I will let you know when we are cooking again.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool story. Perhaps you have a need for 2 large Pecan trees we just dropped. If so, send me a pm. The trunks were to go to a man who wanted them for woodwork, but he's never come to get them.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I will let my father in law know about it and get back with you on it.


----------

